# International School in Siena



## seattlemumoftwo (Oct 10, 2021)

Hi there, we're relocating from Seattle to Siena and considering the International School of Siena for our children (primary/elementary school and middle school ages). Can anyone share their experience with this school and how you've found your own children's transition from an American school system to the international school? Thanks in advance!


----------

